# Fat Tire Amber



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

I just got back from Vegas this morning. One of the great joys of being there for me is drinking Fat Tire Amber Ale, which is unavailable in my area. I believe this to be the finest Belgian style ale being cranked out by any American brewery. Rich maltiness perfectly balanced by the hops, this beer is so complex in flavor it's all but impossible for me to describe it. Great with a medium- full cigar, it is also one of the most food friendly beers around... goes with a steak as well as with seafood, and anything else I've tried it with. One of the true gems of the American microbrewing industry; a must try beer.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I never really cared for this beer, it's everything you described it as but I felt the sweetness of the malt was a little overwhelming. I drink one about once a year and thats enough to tide me over for awhile.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Fat Tire is a good drink. Only wish the state of OHIO would allow it's importation.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Fat Tire Rocks! One of the best things to come out of Oregon(that's where I discovered it)...with the exception of Bigwave Dave:al


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Love the Fat Tire. I believe they are brewed in Colorado. They just became available in Chicagoland area late last year.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Fat Tire Rocks! One of the best things to come out of Oregon(that's where I discovered it)...with the exception of Bigwave Dave:al


Woo hoo! Thanks. Me likey that beer. Me likey CG too.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Fat Tire brews a number of good beers. The amber ale is one of their best IMHO, and I truly love it! However, Full Sail Amber Ale is right up there with Fat Tire Amber Ale. If you get the chance, give it a try!

Sierra Nevada Amber Ale, ain't bad either!

Johnny


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I've heard a lot about Fat Tire, but I have never see it available near me. :ss


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

A handful of people on beeradvocate seem to turn their noses up at Fat Tire, but hey, there's a lot of pretentious people there. I'll probably try some this spring, I hear they recently started distributing it in Chicago.


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

New Belgium Fat tire is a very good amber. If you get a chance try their Abbey Trippel (very good american version of an Abbey) or their Abbey.


MMMMmmmm, good stuff.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

NCatron said:


> A handful of people on beeradvocate seem to turn their noses up at Fat Tire, but hey, there's a lot of pretentious people there. I'll probably try some this spring, I hear they recently started distributing it in Chicago.


I think people turn their noses up because this beer doesn't hold a candle to the styles it's trying to imitate. If you want see what a Belgian-style ale should taste like, then try one from Belgium and see how it compares. There's a bit more to it than just sweetening up the malts and not filtering.

Having said that, Flat Tire is not the worst domestic micro-brew I've tried.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Speaking of good beer, I had a black cherry stout that was really good a few days ago. Not bottled, but on tap at the pub.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Speaking of good beer, I had a black cherry stout that was really good a few days ago. Not bottled, but on tap at the pub.


That sounds interesting, was it their own brew or someone elses?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> That sounds interesting, was it their own brew or someone elses?


This pub has a lot of local/regional brews.

This is the brewery:

http://www.walkingmanbrewing.com/


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

A friend of mine brought me back a 6 pack from Ft. Collins. Drinkin' it right now, and it's pretty good stuff.:tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

My favorite beer, hands down.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Hoplophile said:


> One of the great joys of being there for me is drinking Fat Tire Amber Ale, which is unavailable in my area.


I'm with you! Last time I had Fat Tire, I was visiting the owner of Investment Arms in Fort Collins CO. He took me out to a local pub and introduced me to the brew. Sadly we can't get it here in NJ, but if ever there were a microbrew worthy of national distribution, that's it.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

The Saint said:


> New Belgium Fat tire is a very good amber. If you get a chance try their Abbey Trippel (very good american version of an Abbey) or their Abbey.
> 
> MMMMmmmm, good stuff.


:tpd:
Abbey is a great "Trapist Style" beer. If you're into wheat beers try their Sunshine. Good stuff.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Fat tire is definitely my least favorite of New Belgium's brews... A lot of 2 Below and 1554 has passed through my fridge lately though :al


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been drinking Fat Tire since about the mid 90's when it was only available in the bombers. A popular favorite amongst my friends and cohorts. The other New Belgium offerings are quite yummy as well.

I give it two opposible thumbs up. :tu:tu Shall we discuss O'Dells 90 Schilling now?:ss


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

I much prefer it on tap than bottled personally tho.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Good stuff, better on tap than in the bottle! I introduced my buddy to this beer a few months back and he still talks about it to this day.


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Fat tire is definitely my least favorite of New Belgium's brews... A lot of 2 Below and 1554 has passed through my fridge lately though :al


I wouldn't call it my least favorite New Belgium brew, but I agree that 2 below is a new favorite.

Here in Colorado Fat Tire is a basic beer, if you don't see something that grabs you just ask for Fat Tire, everyone has it pretty much. Oh, and it has mellowed out since it first came out, used to be a more full bodied beer, now it seems that mass producing for wider distribution has taken some of the richness out of it, just my :2


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Dr_Trac said:


> I much prefer it on tap than bottled personally tho.


There is quite a difference, and it's better on tap. The bottles are OK though...


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Leaving this beer behind was the hardest thing I had to do when I moved from Colorado years back, the Sunshine Wheat :dr was my favorite. I've been on a trek to find it but alas Michigan is still on the no shipping list I am however going to Chicago this weekend and may be coming back with some cases if I can find it. :tu :chk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

olotti said:


> Leaving this beer behind was the hardest thing I had to do when I moved from Colorado years back, the Sunshine Wheat :dr was my favorite. I've been on a trek to find it but alas Michigan is still on the no shipping list I am however going to Chicago this weekend and may be coming back with some cases if I can find it. :tu :chk


*In Chicago, you can find it here:*

Sam's Wine & Spirits
1720 North Marcey Street. Chicago, IL 60614
CHICAGO, IL
Our flagship Lincoln Park store is located in the Clybourn Corridor District near Goose Island.
Store Hours:
Monday-Saturday: 8am - 9pm
Sunday: 11am - 6pm

phone:
fax:
312-664-4394
312-664-8666


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Fat Tire brews a number of good beers. The amber ale is one of their best IMHO, and I truly love it! However, Full Sail Amber Ale is right up there with Fat Tire Amber Ale. If you get the chance, give it a try!


Ditto.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *In Chicago, you can find it here:*
> 
> Sam's Wine & Spirits
> 1720 North Marcey Street. Chicago, IL 60614
> ...


That's awesome thanks for the info. I think I may try to stop by the LP store on Sunday before we leave. Do you know how much it may be by any chance.


----------



## roarknumber1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haven't had it since undergrad in Colorado. Impossible to find in NY.


----------



## DOHCtorJT (Oct 21, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> Fat tire is definitely my least favorite of New Belgium's brews... A lot of 2 Below and 1554 has passed through my fridge lately though :al


:tpd: Fat Tire is drinkable for sure, but I won't buy a 6 pack of it when Sunshine Wheat, 1554, and Trippel are readily available (neener neener!).


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

olotti said:


> That's awesome thanks for the info. I think I may try to stop by the LP store on Sunday before we leave. Do you know how much it may be by any chance.


I believe it sells for about $8 for a six pack of 12oz bottles, and the 22oz bottles go for about $3.00 or $3.50 a bottle.

Johnny


----------

